# BMW Motorrad presents the new BMW F 700 GS and F 800 GS.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The popular BMW Motorrad models F 700 GS and F 800 GS have displayed versatile capabilities for years: carefree riding fun due to secure controllability on all surfaces, vigorous drive power and excellent suitability for both day-to-day riding and travel - even when the route consists of nothing but gravel tracks. It is a concept in two variants that has been received with great enthusiasm by many motorcycle fans over the years and has now been visually refined by BMW Motorrad for model year 2016.

With the newly designed tank cover and a likewise newly configured ignition lock cover, both models have an even more fresh and dynamic look. What is more, the elegant metallic appearance of elaborately electroplated elements is applied to the knee covers (F 700 GS) and radiator cover (F 800 GS) along with a partially engraved and newly configured model inscription, conveying enhanced high-end quality and a fascinating contrast with the painted surfaces.

Newly designed two-colour seats round off the fresh, dynamic appearance of the two models. In order to ensure that optimum riding fun on the F 700 GS and 
F 800 GS is available to all riders, five possible seat heights are available for each model with four seats and the optional lowered suspension (ex works option). This makes for a wide seat height range of 765 mm - 860 mm (F 700 GS) and 820 mm - 920 mm (F 800 GS).

An overview of highlights in the new F 700 GS and F 800 GS:

New, emotional design with electroplated elements.
New F 700 GS paint finish and style variants:
Light white non-metallic, Sakhir orange metallic, Mineral grey metallic.
New F 800 GS paint finish and style variants:
Light white non-metallic, Black storm metallic, Racing blue metallic matt.
Five possible seat heights for each model with four seats and optional lowered suspension (ex works option).
*Finely tuned character in each model based on new, dynamic colour concepts.*

Three paint finish and surface variants in the new F 700 GS and F 800 GS create an equally powerful yet distinctive character for each.



*F 700 GS.*

The variant "Style 1" in Light white non-metallic emphasises the athletic side of the new F 700 GS.

Light white non-metallic paint finish.
Frame in Racing red non-metallic.
Red spring strut.
Grey/black seat.
Large hand protectors with large top spoiler.
In the basic variant in Sakhir orange metallic, the new F 700 GS has a strikingly progressive appearance.
Sakhir orange metallic paint finish.
Frame in Agate grey metallic matt.
White spring strut.
Grey/black seat.
In the basic variant in Mineral grey metallic, the new F 700 GS expresses a deliberately masculine and mature style.

Mineral grey metallic paint finish.
Frame in Agate grey metallic matt.
White spring strut.
Grey/black seat.



*F 800 GS.*

The variant "Style 1" in Light white non-metallic gives the F 800 GS a specifically sporty accentuation.

Light white non-metallic paint finish.
Frame in Racing red non-metallic.
Red spring strut.
Grey/black seat.
Large hand protector with large top spoiler.
The variant "Style 2" in Black storm metallic emphasises the powerful, masculine character of the new F 800 GS.

Black storm metallic paint finish.
Frame in Agate grey metallic matt.
White spring strut.
Grey/black seat.
Large hand protectors with large top spoiler, tinted windshield, LED turn indicators.
In the basic variant in Racing blue metallic, the new F 800 GS expresses a deliberately fresh, dynamic style.

Racing Blue metallic matt paint finish.
Frame in Agate Grey metallic matt.
White spring strut.
Grey/black seat
In both models, powerful forward thrust is ensured by the well-established, powerfully distinctive, liquid-cooled 4-valve 2-cylinder engine with a capacity of 798 cc, fuel injection and 6-speed gearbox. It provides an impressively spontaneous response, remarkable pulling power and a low level of fuel consumption.

In the F 700 GS it has an output of 55 kW (75 hp) at 7 300 rpm and develops a maximum torque of 77 Nm at 5 300 rpm. In the F 800 GS, an output of 63 kW (85 hp) is available at 7 500 rpm and a torque of 83 Nm at 5 750 rpm.

In line with the "Safety 360°" principle, the new F 700 GS and F 800 GS are fitted as standard with a high-performance BMW Motorrad ABS system. Other safety-related features are the optional Automatic Stability Control ASC and the Electronic Suspension Adjustment ESA.

As before, the new F 800 GS combines suitability for road use and touring with profound off-road capabilities while the new F 700 GS is geared more towards motorcyclists who not require the same degree of off-road potential.


----------

